# GA16DE MAF swap



## ga16deOliver (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi there, I have a 1992 nissan sentra 1.6, and I'm wondering if I would be able to use a MAF sensor from a 1995-1998 sentra without modification. The older MAF has a tiny bottleneck, and the newer one is much more open. The biggest reason for wanting to put in a larger MAF, is for the intake sound. I know it probably won't make a power difference, assuming it works. Does anyone know if it would be compatible? Or does anyone know of any other MAF's that would be a direct replacement? Thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

They may be close enough, but I'd guess that the sensors are calibrated differently to accommodate the different tube sizes. Probably not worth it for some vroom vroom noises. Just get a cone filter and remove any silencers in the intake track.

Or do like Ford and run some pipe into the cabin so you can hear it better.


----------



## ga16deOliver (Apr 26, 2012)

I just wanna know if anyone knows if it would work.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

ga16deOliver said:


> I just wanna know if anyone knows if it would work.


"Work" ? .................... yes.

As in "make the motor run" ?.................yes?

As in retain proper EFI calibration to ensure fuel efficiency? ............. probably no

As in putting either too much/little fuel into the motor when it shouldn't ? ................ probably yes 

As the man said there


> They may be close enough, but I'd guess that the sensors are calibrated differently to accommodate the different tube sizes


So what part did you not get?


----------



## ga16deOliver (Apr 26, 2012)

This is what I'm trying to avoid. "Probably" doesn't help me. I should have said in the beginning, I only want replies from someone who knows from experience if there is a different sensor that works properly.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

May the force be with you in that case...................


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I doubt anyone has actually done it for the reasons stated above. Go get one and let us know how it works out.


----------

